# mercury 845gl chipset



## monny (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi friends,
              I use intel p4 2.0ghz with 256mb sd@ 133mhz ram. My motherboard is mercury 845gl ndsmx. I have lost my motherboard manual can anyone provide a link for the manual. Or can i update my ram to 1024mb ddr @ 333/400mhz.

thank you


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 15, 2007)

monny said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> I use intel p4 2.0ghz with 256mb sd@ 133mhz ram. My motherboard is mercury 845gl ndsmx. I have lost my motherboard manual can anyone provide a link for the manual. Or can i update my ram to 1024mb ddr @ 333/400mhz.
> 
> thank you




MANUAL

See if his helps


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2007)

monny said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> I use intel p4 2.0ghz with 256mb sd@ 133mhz ram. My motherboard is mercury 845gl ndsmx. I have lost my motherboard manual can anyone provide a link for the manual. Or can i update my ram to 1024mb ddr @ 333/400mhz.
> 
> thank you



If your mobo supports (READ THE MANUAL FIRST) U can coz I have one mercury pi845glm-agp board which supports
2GB of Ram( 1 GB per slot) @266 MHz speed but for the unavailability of 266Mhz I bought one Zion 512MB DDR ram module @333 MHz speed which
is performing very well without any problem


----------



## digiFriend (Jan 17, 2007)

most 845 chip set motherboard support 2 G.B ram,and the max speed for most is @333 MHz only.


----------



## tushars (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the same problem using Mercury 845gl ndsmx  but it does not support ram morethan 256 mb   either  DDR or SD   I have even purchased the 1gb 400 ddr1 but it never supported  I have os of win2000  earlier were w98 but now  speed is dgreaded for the same.  the cmedia 97 works fine for sound drivers.   Is there any solution for speed.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ Your mobo has 2 DDR & 2 SD Ram Slots.
Use either DDR or SD ram slot only. Don't use DDR & SD Ram slot together.

Now follow these procedures :

1. Update your mobo bios.
2. Remove all Rams.
3. Install only the DDR 1 GB 400Mhz Ram module on DDR1 Slot.
4. See if your system starts.

5. If not then :

1.  Check the Ram 
2. A DDR 512MB ram will work for sure as I've seen people running 512MB DDR Ram with that board.


----------



## aytus (Mar 12, 2009)

hey topgear. got any links for the bios upgrades?? ive got a mercury 845gl mobo.. KOB845gx. know of any upgraded bios...? i m willing to try out. i2m runnin ram,s that support 200mhz at 133 due to mobo constrains.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2009)

Try mercury's official website:
www.mercury-pc.com

As regarding ram speed issue your *DDR 200Mhz ram will run @ 133Mhz speed coz it's the limitation of the chipset not the mobo*. So if your sys is running fine than *there is no need to update the bios.*


----------



## tushars (Mar 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Your mobo has 2 DDR & 2 SD Ram Slots.
> Use either DDR or SD ram slot only. Don't use DDR & SD Ram slot together.
> 
> Now follow these procedures :
> ...


 
Hello thanks for suggestion,

I tried other combinations also  a 1gb 400MHz is not working,  so tried with 2.5 processor still do not support,  Now  trying to locate 333MHz  or 133  1gb ram.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 16, 2009)

Did anybody check the dates. This article is ANCIENT!!


----------

